# Pearl Izumi shorts (sizing)



## Shuffleman

I recently bought 2 pairs of Assos shorts. When they arrived, I received 1 LG and 1 XL as I as not sure about their sizing. I normally wear an XL even though I am a 34" waist. I am 6'02" with a slender/athletic build. 
The L was the ticket so I sent the other pair back telling them to resend it in a L. The store called back and said that they were out of L in black so I ended up getting a pair of PI Elite In-R-Cool's instead. I had tried on a pair of their Quest shorts while waiting for my wife at REI a few weeks ago. Their XL felt too big and the L in the Quest felt right.
Anyway, I received the L the other day and tried them on and they felt really tight. I had just eaten dinner so I thought that possibly that was the case. I wore them yesterday on a ride for the first time and they still felt really tight. Again, I am slender and not muscular so it is not like I have big thighs. I can wear the shorts but they really are tight. Is their sizing funky between their own lines? I would have thought that if I was a L in the Q that I would be a L in the Elites.
I will wear them a few more times just to make sure but I really do not like tight clothes and these are tight.


----------



## wgscott

I have 3 pairs of allegedly identical PI shorts of the same size. The batch to batch variation is quite extreme, to the point where I think some get mislabeled at the Chinese child slave labor camp.


----------



## azpeterb

I agree with wgscott....sizing within PI can be all over the place. I used to wear their Attack shorts and a size medium was fine, but the last pair I got the medium was a little to tight on me. I just but a pair of their Pro In-R-Cool shorts and the mediums seem to fit pretty well.

Like many other forms of clothing, there is absolutely no consistency in sizing from one company to another. I have a pair of medium Louis Garneau shorts and they are too big on me. Castelli jerseys run really small IMO and I have to order their extra large size when I wear a medium for most other brands. It would be nice if sizing was consistent across brands but then again it would be nice if we got to stop paying taxes and could have a unicorn in our back yards too.


----------



## 9W9W

some upper tier models have muscle compression as a feature, portions cut extra tight to provide support. Lower level products like the Quest line cater to Sunday morning bike path warriors, while the Pro line lines up at CAT races and clock 200+ mile weeks. 

An extreme example of this is me at 6 215 not being able to fit into Louis Garneaus top of the line race bibs in XXL. The fabric was so tight that when I bent over the otherwise black lycra turned a shade of light grey. I now ride Hincapie bibs in XL...and it may be time for an L if I drop some more weight.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

Every company I'm familiar with has fit that varies from model to model. Nothing unique about PI here.
And as 9w9w touched upon, it's not necessarily the cut but also the stretch/compression or lack there of that impacts fit.


----------



## Shuffleman

It is a little crazy that companies are not consistent within their own model lines. What you say makes some sense. I did neglect to mention that I am 6'02 and weigh 178 to 182 lbs on any given day. As I said, I can wear the shorts but they are tighter than I am accustomed to. I am glad that I am not sporting a gut because if I had to support that with the L I would be in real trouble. I have bonked before but never had a problem with oxygen deprevation.


----------



## wgscott

9W9W said:


> some upper tier models have muscle compression as a feature.


In the case of one pair of these things, it compresses something else to the point where I am grateful I already have 3 children.


----------



## Corenfa

I have a couple pair of PI shorts and one long pant. All in medium. The shorts fit fine. The long pants are a tad loose.

Using that as a basis, i ordered a set of In-R-Cool bibs in medium. Being familiar with PI stuff, I took them on a 60 mile ride. They were SO incredibly tight that I had bruises on my thighs for the next two weeks from where the leg band caused painful amounts of compression. I got saddle sores in my crotch (above the junk, not in the saddle area) because they bunched up so hard in those areas.

Granted, when I put them on in the morning, I knew they felt unreasonably tight. I just incorrectly assumed that they would loosen up after a few miles of pedaling.

They promptly went back and I got some Sugoi Evolution Pro bibs for less and they fit and feel awesome (with a much better chamois).

My size - 5'10", 150lbs, 32" inseam. Definitely not a "large."


----------



## GlobalGuy

I have a variety of PI shorts, (not bibs), and jerseys among other brands. I find relevant inconsistency with same labeled sized shorts in different PI lines. I've always found their jerseys though to be consistent. At least within the cut I use. Also I find their jersey labeled cut more accurate in my size than anyone else.


----------



## DaveG

I have had 2 pairs of the Elite In-R-Cools. I am a bit bigger (fatter) than you at 6'2" 190lbs and 35-36 inch waist. The large fits me just right. Its possible there is some variation here but I'm surprised they were too small for you


----------



## Srode

Interesting, I have about a half dozen pairs of their shorts Elite, pro and In R pro and they all fit pretty much the same. The tights on the other hand are looser fitting than the same size shorts.


----------



## Alfonsina

I think where you buy them makes a difference, I assume that some sellers have discounted products for a reason.


----------



## 5DII

I am 6'2" and 160-170 lbs, i wear large for PI bibs (elite and pro) for their 2015 and 2014 lines. My 2013 version is medium and fits similarly.


----------



## Shuffleman

DaveG said:


> I have had 2 pairs of the Elite In-R-Cools. I am a bit bigger (fatter) than you at 6'2" 190lbs and 35-36 inch waist. The large fits me just right. Its possible there is some variation here but I'm surprised they were too small for you


Against my better judgement, I rode 55 miles with them this past Sat. They were fine with the exception of the fact that they did bunch up my "junk" more than my other shorts. They did seem to fit better in the legs as time went on though. I am not saying that they are a bad product as I do feel that it is a nice product. These will stay in my rotation until they wear out. At that point in time, I will stick with Assos only. I was willing to try something different this year and bought one pair of Assos and one pair of the PI Elite In R Cools. 



Alfonsina said:


> I think where you buy them makes a difference, I assume that some sellers have discounted products for a reason.


I am not sure if these companies have the same level of volume as shoe companies do to operate in this fashion. I also did not buy them at a discount place so I doubt this would come into play anyway.


5DII said:


> I am 6'2" and 160-170 lbs, i wear large for PI bibs (elite and pro) for their 2015 and 2014 lines. My 2013 version is medium and fits similarly.


It is funny because I have a pair of PI long pants that I wear during the winter. They too are Large and fit perfectly. In fact, I was surprised at how much better they feel in the waste and in the "junk" as compared to these shorts.


----------



## kps88

The PI Elite are strange for me as well (The fitting). I wear XL in all my bibs (I own Hincapie, Demarchi and PI). My PI Elites are super, super tight compared to my other bibs. My PI PRO fit perfect..another PI in XL. But the Elites have a thicker material and I think are just slightly a good bib. I would never, ever buy them again. I like the Hincapie (Power GT and some other style I can't recall) and the Dermachi are actually a cheaper pair. Both fit great and chamois is better on those. The Elites are pretty basic and a bad investment considering the price. The Assos and PI Elites should be miles apart in comfort (from how good Assos are supposed to be). The PI Elite reviews should be taken with a grain of salt and the newer models are a joke regarding the sizing. I can put on my chamois buter really easy with my other bibs..not my Elites. I have a nice method to put on chamois AFTER i put them on..no mess!


----------



## 5DII

kps88 said:


> The PI Elite are strange for me as well (The fitting). I wear XL in all my bibs (I own Hincapie, Demarchi and PI). My PI Elites are super, super tight compared to my other bibs. My PI PRO fit perfect..another PI in XL. But the Elites have a thicker material and I think are just slightly a good bib. I would never, ever buy them again. I like the Hincapie (Power GT and some other style I can't recall) and the Dermachi are actually a cheaper pair. Both fit great and chamois is better on those. The Elites are pretty basic and a bad investment considering the price. The Assos and PI Elites should be miles apart in comfort (from how good Assos are supposed to be). The PI Elite reviews should be taken with a grain of salt and the newer models are a joke regarding the sizing. I can put on my chamois buter really easy with my other bibs..not my Elites. I have a nice method to put on chamois AFTER i put them on..no mess!



Did you get the Elites the same year as the other PI stuff?
I find PI stuff changes sizing from some years to others but within the same model year my elite and pro stuff fit similarly


----------



## Shuffleman

5DII said:


> Did you get the Elites the same year as the other PI stuff?
> I find PI stuff changes sizing from some years to others but within the same model year my elite and pro stuff fit similarly


My pants are a few years old so the answer there is no. I tried on PI Quest in L and XL at REI and the XL were too big and the L fit just right. I had to order the Elites and I thought that I was safe with the L.


----------



## kps88

Same year. I ordered two Elites along with the PRO and the third Elite bib a few days later. The material on the Elite is thicker. Not sure if that has anything to do with it. But I only wear my Elites when my other bibs need a wash. I just don't care for them. 



5DII said:


> Did you get the Elites the same year as the other PI stuff?
> I find PI stuff changes sizing from some years to others but within the same model year my elite and pro stuff fit similarly


----------

